# silverking hex



## bikiba (Oct 30, 2014)

anyone get this one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/19138913363...l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_310wt_1428

just too much work for that money in my opinion ... any thoughts?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Bars, grips, pedals, seat, and headlight all incorrect. The rest of the bike looks pretty good. Bothteh correct light and seat can get expensive. Personally I don't think it was that bad of a deal given what these have brought lately. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikiba (Oct 30, 2014)

i spoke to the guy and the rack skirt is welded on and the wheels, rack, chainguard have considerable rust/repainted ... from what he said. not sure what considerable is.. but i guess it is relative

if everything was right on it even with the rust, i think 1200 is fair and i would have went for it, but finding all the pieces would cost another $300-500... plus finding it which is the worst part


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 30, 2014)

bikiba said:


> i spoke to the guy and the rack skirt is welded on and the wheels, rack, chainguard have considerable rust/repainted ... from what he said. not sure what considerable is.. but i guess it is relative
> 
> if everything was right on it even with the rust, i think 1200 is fair and i would have went for it, but finding all the pieces would cost another $300-500... plus finding it which is the worst part




The light itself will cost that. The last one I saw went for about $600. While you may be able to get one cheaper these rarely come available. That seat is unique to these bikes as well. The same seller had a killer restored hex Tube on Ebay last year that I think he eventually sold for around $2500. The one at Copake a year or so ago (part of the Pedaling History collection) sold to the Bicyle Museum of America for $5k+ and it was not a particularly fine example. I've seen decent bikes in the $2000-2500  range so if you could get it done for that I say your good otherwise keep looking. V/r Shawn

Mine...


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 30, 2014)

i had an all orig. hex at trex and nobody wanted it for $1500 (gave it away for $1000) ..... it'll be the last bike i give away and cart all over the planet, they'll all go in the dumpster when i'm done with them .


----------



## bikiba (Oct 30, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> The light itself will cost that. The last one I saw went for about $600. While you may be able to get one cheaper these rarely come available. That seat is unique to these bikes as well. The same seller had a killer restored hex Tube on Ebay last year that I think he eventually sold for around $2500. The one at Copake a year or so ago (part of the Pedaling History collection) sold to the Bicyle Museum of America for $5k+ and it was not a particularly fine example. I've seen decent bikes in the $2000-2500 range so if you could get it done for that I say your good otherwise keep looking. V/r Shawn
> 
> Mine...
> View attachment 176538




nice!

do you have a before pic or you bought it pristine?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 30, 2014)

bikiba said:


> nice!
> 
> do you have a before pic or you bought it pristine?




As found on ebay December of last year. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikiba (Oct 30, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> As found on ebay December of last year. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 176540






nice...


----------



## bikiba (Oct 30, 2014)

THE STIG said:


> i had an all orig. hex at trex and nobody wanted it for $1500 (gave it away for $1000) ..... it'll be the last bike i give away and cart all over the planet, they'll all go in the dumpster when i'm done with them .




i didnt want to mention this without asking you ...

this is what i was using as my benchmark


----------



## wcw2323 (Nov 3, 2014)

*Silver King Hex*



bikiba said:


> anyone get this one?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/19138913363...l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_310wt_1428
> 
> just too much work for that money in my opinion ... any thoughts?




Haha, thanks for the kind words! I purchased the bike and am awaiting delivery late this week. The price for the Hex, in my estimation, was fair. I had one in my collection 15 years ago and was kicking myself for ever selling it! I love the design and feel its worth restoring. 
If anyone has any appropriate parts to help with my restoration, please contact me! Appreciate your kind words and support.

Thanks!
Warren


----------



## bikiba (Nov 3, 2014)

Hey Warren

My post wasn't to be kind or "unkind" ... Just my opinion watching the SK market.

All the best on the restore.


----------

